# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Omega 3

## zootecnico

CONSULTORES AGROPECUARIOS, asesora, elabora y ejecuta Proyectos de Inversión para producción de Aceites vegetales con alto contenido de Omega 3 ; en el marco de dichos Proyectos también diseña y construye Plantas procesadoras Orgánicas en acero inoxidable para la producción de Aceites ricos en Omega 3 como: Linaza, sacha inchi y canola. 
Hoy en día los países del primer mundo estan a la búsqueda de tales alimentos funcionales sobre todo orgánicos que puedan reemplazar a las fuente tradicional de omega 3 que es el aceite de pescado. Para más información: visite www.sachainchimaquinarias.com o llamenos a los telfs Lima: 3653237 997489770

----------


## Tecnologia Forestal

Buenas Tardes,  
Tecnologia Forestal S.A.C.  a participado en un proyecto de sacha inchi en el Codo de Pozuzo a traves de la entrega de tubetes y bandejas.  Los resultados finales comprobaron que esta tecnologia es la mejor opcion para la etapa de vivero.  Los puntos que resaltaron fueron la disminucion en la mano de obra en el traslado al campo y en la plantacion.  Espero considere establecer una relacino con nosotros para cualquier proyecto o licitacion que gane.  
Saludos,  
TecFor SAC

----------


## zootecnico

Saludos Tec For
Brindamos asesorías para la direccion técnica de cultivos tecnificados de sacha inchi Llámenos o escribanos 997489770 También fabricamos e instalamos Plantas procesadoras de sacha inchi y otros

----------


## zootecnico

Aceites con alto contenido de Omega 3 son sacha inchi, chia, canola Aceites con alto contenido de Omega 9 oliva Los aceites con alto contenido de Omega 6 no son recomendables bloquean la absorción de Omega 3 y son pro inflamatorios
Los omega 3 son antiinflamatorios, combaten radicales libres, reducen los niveles de colesterol y triglicéridos, son nutrientes cerebrales y potencian el sistema inmunomogico. Consumir ricos en omega 3 prensado al frío que no contienen preservantes ni decolorantes sinteticos es actualmente, la mejor opción

----------

